# Looking For 23Rs/krs, Or 21Rs , So. Califormia



## exciter99 (Jul 10, 2012)

I am looking for a 23RS/KRS and I live in So. California. I would also consider a 21RS. I am willing to do some traveling for the right opportunity.

Thanks for any replies!

John


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

PM and email sent. I am in SoCal also. Thx.


----------

